# My Horror Story with Cancelling DirecTV and Returning my DVR



## aspen0 (Aug 14, 2005)

Grrr....

So I got tired with DirecTV not offering my HD locals, I could get them with cable, I could get ondemand with cable, and Comcast will have their own Tivo this winter (hoping) so I'd only have to deal with a generic for a few months. Plus, with the way comcast prices the cable Internet, which we use, the price was about the same.

I called to cancel my service... so begin's DirecTv's campaign to steal my property.

See I bought my HD-DVR in the summer of 2005. However after I cancelled my subscription they said it was only leased and I had to return it. DirecTV didn't even start leasing these until March of 2006, so I magically leased it like 9 months before their leasing program started.

Believe it or not it took 3 phone calls, originally, to get this sorted. 

Then, weeks later, a remailer box arrives today for me to return my box to them.

So now I'm sitting on hold again dealing with these fools. 

I am reminded of insurance companies who automatically deny all claims at first in hopes people give up. I think DirecTV does this sort of thing on purpose in the hopes they can pressure people into just giving in and returning equipment.

The problem as I see it is that about 2 months before we cancelled I called because our DVR was messed up. The controlled worked on erratically. We tried everything, even a new controller, and nothign helped. They said they'd have to replace the box and it wasn't under warranty. I said no thanks.

So I think about this for awhile and a month later I decide I'm interested in cancelling and I want to see what customer retention will offer me. So I call and tell them my complains, the DVR doesn't work right, its expensive to get a 2nd DVR for the downstairs, and no HD locals. Well what do you know, it is under warranty still, and this call turns into them sending me a replacement, and I was adamant on the phone that we might still cancel and I wasn't going to pay anything for the replacement or make a programming committment.

So the replacement comes and it has the same problem, oops. That was really the last straw, I called comcast.

So today the woman said that there was a note in my account on Aug 31st to do the switch but it wasn't done, uhuh... and by who's order?

I was a happy DirecTV customer for years, but this experience makes me really hate them.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

If they sent you a replacement DVR a month ago ...even if it was under warranty ...they're now considering it a _leased_ unit. I've heard of many people going through this 'leased-owned' bs that you're going through right now.

Sucks to hafta deal w/it ....let us know how it works out.


----------



## tazzmission (Oct 15, 2002)

I agree with you about DTV customer service. It is horrible. I am staying with DTV for now because I like my HR10-250. I would like more HD and my HD locals. I can not afford to spend $800 on Series 3 for cable. I will stay put until the Comcast TiVo is available for me. But I live in an Adelphia cable area. Comcast just took over. They told me that the Comcast equipment will not be in my area for about another year. I am considering the HR20, but I want TiVo and it's not a TiVo. I am looking into Dish Network too. I hear good things about the VIP622. But again that is not a TiVo either.


----------



## Lije Baley (May 12, 2004)

Write a letter. This is the time for snail mail, not e-mail, and probably not for a phone call, given the luck you've had so far. In the letter set out the purchase history, the replacement history and provide copies of any receipts you may have. Send the letter "return receipt requested," so that you have proof that D* got the letter. Send it to the corporate offices, the address of which should be on the website. If it's not, send it to the billing contact address.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

I just checked Directv's website, and they have this http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=1400012 but it just says

Corporate Offices:
El Segundo, CA (Headquarters)

No actual address.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

kturcotte said:


> I just checked Directv's website, and they have this http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=1400012 but it just says
> 
> Corporate Offices:
> El Segundo, CA (Headquarters)
> ...


From www.anywho.com:

```
Directv
2230 E Imperial Hwy
El Segundo, CA 90245
```


----------



## parzec (Jun 21, 2002)

Mention in your letter that D*'s actions could be contrued as "conversion" a form of theft and that they are engaging in criminal activity. Also, keep a log of the time you spend trying to resolve their mistake, and demand they compensate you for your wasted time. This kind of business practice is inexcusable - and since you are not the only victim, this is a business practice and not a mere "mistake". If all else fails, send a letter to your state attorney general's office and notifiy your local TV station -- most cities have a local news channel that do news segments involving consumer complaints -- the negative publicity often gets results. Good Luck - and keep fighting the good fight.


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

tazzmission said:


> I agree with you about DTV customer service. It is horrible. I am staying with DTV for now because I like my HR10-250. I would like more HD and my HD locals. I can not afford to spend $800 on Series 3 for cable. I will stay put until the Comcast TiVo is available for me. But I live in an Adelphia cable area. Comcast just took over. They told me that the Comcast equipment will not be in my area for about another year. I am considering the HR20, but I want TiVo and it's not a TiVo. I am looking into Dish Network too. I hear good things about the VIP622. But again that is not a TiVo either.


I switched to Dish from DTV 2 months ago, and have the VIP-622. It might not be a TiVo, but it does everything that we used the DTiVo for. It doesn't have suggestions, but we never liked that feature and turned it off anyway. The amount of HD is awesome and beautiful. I also like the remote much better than the peanut, since I started with the Sony SAT-T60, I never adjusted to the peanut, couldn't tell up from down half the time.


----------



## serenstarlight (Aug 17, 2003)

This is a better address:

Office of the President
DIRECTV, Inc.
P.O. Box 6550
Greenwood Village, CO 80155-6550


----------



## sjlush (Jun 18, 2003)

Does this purchase just became a lease thing apply to HR10-250s purchased from vendors other than D? I bought mine for about $400 and got rebates and discounts from D which brought the price down to around 50 bucks. Are they going to demand my DVR back if I cancel?


----------



## finaldiet (May 10, 2004)

cheer said:


> From www.anywho.com:
> 
> ```
> Directv
> ...


Did you know you can call 1-800-free411 and get any info(addresses, phone #s, directions etc. without being charged. All free. Also you can use www.Free411.com for info.


----------



## jym (Aug 30, 2002)

They are doing this crap all over the place. I am a new customer and purchased a DSR704. I found out that they had it listed as leased. I was outraged. I would never have even known that they STOLE my DSR704 if I did not specifically ask after reading this forum.

THey did change it after a couple of calls and screaming. But this is stealing. This is stealing. Yes it is stealing.

They are doing this all over the place. Really something needs to be done. I was so upset that I wanted to cancel my two week old service but it would have required another huge fight. It was not worth it. They have worn me out.

But using the Internet we need to organize and straighten out DTV. No one is doing anything about this so they are STEALING all over the place.

Ok, I will now take a deep breath.


----------



## Kevin L (Jan 10, 2002)

Hope that deep breath helped.

Incompetence and confusion, yes, but it's not stealing. Besides, why would DirecTV want to steal your DSR704. It's close to worthless to them.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

aspen0 said:


> See I bought my HD-DVR in the summer of 2005. However after I cancelled my subscription they said it was only leased and I had to return it. DirecTV didn't even start leasing these until March of 2006, so I magically leased it like 9 months before their leasing program started.


If you bought it summer of 2005, you're under contract until summer oif 2007.


----------



## aspen0 (Aug 14, 2005)

Adam1115 said:


> If you bought it summer of 2005, you're under contract until summer oif 2007.


 I have a programming commitment and have to pay a termination fee of $12.50 per month. I know that. They wanted me to pay that AND give my equipment back.

Actually it gets worse. They now want me to pay as if I just signed a brand new programming commitment. I explicitly spelled out on the phone with the rep when I got the replacement DVR that I did not want it if it meant I had to agree to another commitment.

Now they are "reviewing" my account.


----------

